# Remix Vrs Hero ?????



## 1srh (Jun 7, 2008)

I need some opinions...who has paddled both the Remix and the Hero? What did you like / dislike about them in comparison to each other? - and which is a better boat for learning???? 

'Appreciate your input.


----------



## etnguppys (Nov 11, 2005)

I just recently had to make this same decision. I ended up going with the Hero. I like the shortness of the Hero and because the hull is based on the Fun series, it has a hull design that I am familiar with. I did like the lines of the Remix better.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*Hero or Little Hero*

Make no mistake, the Hero is hands down the best choice. It is one of the top two designs on the market (Diesel is the other, but I'd recommend the Hero for you). The only choice you will need to decide between really is size -- Hero or Little Hero. My fiance' had bought a Hero on her own. Which, she was unbelievable stable in it for her ability I noticed when we met. Then one day I paddled it and, although I loved it for me at 160#s, I felt it had to feel too big on her at 130#s (and losing weight getting in shape). Then she sat in the Little Hero and .... tah dah! ... it was just right. The LIttle Hero is 1 1/2 inches narrower and about 11 gallons less volume (i.e. bulbous). It gets on edge much easier and, for a smaller person, is more controllable, fun, and still rock solid stable. The Hero/Little Hero is the hot ticket and you may not ever need another boat. Hope you make the right choice.
Cheers!
Ken
P.S.: I do not work for JK or any other kayak related company. Just giving you honest insight from experience and nearly three decades of enjoying the sport myself and teaching others. Cheers!


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

The Remix is a long boat that tracks very well and has a lot of speed. The outfitting is nice (but to be honest I don't find it enough of a difference in comfort than the jackson outfitting). For some reason my position in the Remix made my hip feel like it had been pulled out of the socket once I got out of the boat. I assume that was just me.
I really like the amount of volume you get in the Hero for a shorter boat. It's much easier to store stuff in the back for overnighters. Being able to adjust your footbraces on the fly is great because you can stretch your legs in an eddy or a flatwater section and then pull the footbrace back in place in a second. And the versatility of the Hero is great. It's a good boat to learn in. You can get some play with that planing hull. It's a great big water boat and a lot of people love to use it for creeking too. Having the unishock protection in there for your ankles helps.
When you combine all that with Jackson's great customer service, I think I'm going with the SuperHero. I've been really happy with all of my other jacksons and with the company.


----------



## Kimy (Jul 1, 2005)

OK< here is another opinion, I like the Jacksons, love the fact that EJ acts like he knows my name, which is cool. AND I have an All Star, but I just bought a Remix 59. I LOVED the outfitting. Bad Ass outfitting is fiddle proof. Get in and be done with it. WIth my All Star I spend the day hoisting up the back band, squishing in the foot bag, dicking around with the Happy seat. I love the concepts, I really do, but its a bit too much fussing for me. I found the Remix easy to roll (easier than the Diesel), I like the speed, and this boat saves my ass a lot. 
IF you are small, the REmix 59 might be too much. I think the cut off for it might be about 135-140 pounds. 
The little hero might be a good solution for you. Just saw a woman this weekend who was closer to 120-130 pounds in one, she looked great. I don't know much about the smaller Remix.


----------



## Le Mitch (Apr 27, 2007)

yea i am 140 ish and feel like i am a the very bottom range of the hero, if you are any smaller i would consider the little hero.


----------

